# Poplar Sap



## EvanS (Feb 27, 2015)

We have a young tulip poplar tree next to our shed where we keep our bees. This year the tree is infected with scale bugs which are causing the tree to leak sap. I first noticed the problem when I saw ants on a lawn chair under the tree. A few days ago I noticed a lot of honey bees on the tree as well. The leaves are covered in sap and the bees must be using it for propolis. I was worried about the tree, but if it grows too large it will damage the shed anyway, so maybe this is a win win for me and the bees.


----------



## Cub Creek Bees (Feb 16, 2015)

...maybe not propolis, but honeydew?


----------

